# Gleaming Kleen - 1967 Jaguar E-Type 4.2 Series 1



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi guys,

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from Gleaming Kleen

Here we have a highly restored 1967 Jaguar E-Type that has recently had a full nut and bolt restoration.

Goals were to get the paint perfect and then protect all the surfaces found throughout the car.

Roof protected with 303 Fabric Guard









Build up of polish on rear lights removed


















The paint was pretty much perfect apart from a few spot areas's that needed polishing with Menz 3.02 and then the whole car was polished and prepared with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro.






















































All painted area's under bonnet and in door jambs were polished with Jeffs



























Once I completed polishing all the painted surfaces I applied a coat of Swissvax Best of Show and left this for a few hours whilst I completed some of the smaller jobs.

Rear plastic window was treated with Swissvax Vinyl Clear Kit and waxed. All the metal found in the engine bay and exterior of the car were polished and then sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant. 































































The interior consisted of protecting the matts and carpets with 303 Fabric Guard and cleaning the leather with LTT Auto Ultra Foam. All rubber seals were treated with Swissvax Seal Feed.

LTT Auto Ultra Protect was then applied to all leather to give a protective barrier against dirt, oils and dye transfer. 













































Paint was given a final wipe down with Swissvax Quickfinish.









The end result...











































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Top of the line detail, best looking Jag Ive seen. 3RD from the bottom pic,where the sun is reflecting off the wheel arch :argie:. Gorgeous


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Outstanding ! no more need to be said


----------



## skazpunct (Jan 18, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## Bondy (Mar 31, 2011)

Great work on a beautiful car:thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Simply stunning! :argie:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work mate.


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

Thats an amazing job well done, that car is just sex on wheels.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

One of the most beautiful cars ever made!, great work and thanks for sharing. 

Richard


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice turnaround J, got a soft spot for these, get to indulge most days as my neighbour restores these and XKs

Cheers for the Recommendation the other day as well


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantastic work there :argie:. If you dont mind me asking - how many hours did this take you out of interest?:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

No words :argie:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is a compliment for you mate, when my 4 year old daughter saw your finished pics she said; "That is so beautiful my eyes broke!"


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW :doublesho...Dare I say that we are looking at the *Best Car with the Best Finish of 2011* so far, here, on DW??? Few more pics ... surly will be nice

:wave:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Great work. :thumb: Thank you so, so, so much for posting this. One of my all time favourite cars made even more beautiful.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Simply Stunning.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Beautiful work on a stunning car. :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Now it´s PERFECT!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

great job and nice after shots of a real piece of history


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gorgeous car and a stunning detail


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice example of the marque and very clean all over but I don't see the fuss with the E type at all.


----------



## TheAshman (May 18, 2011)

Absolute beauty. My dream car. If i win that lottery one of these will definately be on my list...


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful work for a :argie: gorgeous motor. Im not sure id have been able to stop smiling when ever I touched it. Lovely stuff Jay :thumb:


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow! Those end-shots are almost unreal! Speechless... :argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic..


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Can't really add anything that hasn't been said about the car or work so i will say well done to the photographer the shots are first class.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding work and great pictures (as always) Jay! :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Mate.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Jay :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Stunning Jay ! 

Baz


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

great work, lovely looking car...

:thumb:


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Really goood CAR I LOVE'IT!!!! Great work!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> Outstanding ! no more need to be said





skazpunct said:


> Amazing.





Bondy said:


> Great work on a beautiful car:thumb:





wookey said:


> Simply stunning! :argie:





DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work mate.





Flawless said:


> Thats an amazing job well done, that car is just sex on wheels.





Rgk Detailing said:


> One of the most beautiful cars ever made!, great work and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Richard





Showshine said:


> No words :argie:





mbrad_26 said:


> WOW :doublesho...Dare I say that we are looking at the *Best Car with the Best Finish of 2011* so far, here, on DW??? Few more pics ... surly will be nice
> 
> :wave:





ChrisST said:


> Great work. :thumb: Thank you so, so, so much for posting this. One of my all time favourite cars made even more beautiful.





Superspec said:


> Simply Stunning.





Dave KG said:


> Beautiful work on a stunning car. :thumb:





Racer said:


> Now it´s PERFECT!!!! :thumb:





Brisa said:


> great job and nice after shots of a real piece of history





GlynRS2 said:


> Gorgeous car and a stunning detail





bigmc said:


> Nice example of the marque and very clean all over but I don't see the fuss with the E type at all.





TheAshman said:


> Absolute beauty. My dream car. If i win that lottery one of these will definately be on my list...





Mr Face said:


> Beautiful work for a :argie: gorgeous motor. Im not sure id have been able to stop smiling when ever I touched it. Lovely stuff Jay :thumb:





Jim_S said:


> Wow! Those end-shots are almost unreal! Speechless... :argie:





tonyy said:


> Fantastic..





GSD said:


> Can't really add anything that hasn't been said about the car or work so i will say well done to the photographer the shots are first class.





Nanolex said:


> Outstanding work and great pictures (as always) Jay! :thumb:





Perfection Detailing said:


> Nice work Mate.





butler2.8i said:


> Stunning work Jay :thumb:





Auto Detox said:


> Stunning Jay !
> 
> Baz





The Cueball said:


> great work, lovely looking car...
> 
> :thumb:





rdig1984 said:


> Really goood CAR I LOVE'IT!!!! Great work!


Thanks guys, the comments are greatly appreciated



zippo said:


> Top of the line detail, best looking Jag Ive seen. 3RD from the bottom pic,where the sun is reflecting off the wheel arch :argie:. Gorgeous


Thanks, my favorite shot is the first pic outside



UberCool1 said:


> Fantastic work there :argie:. If you dont mind me asking - how many hours did this take you out of interest?:thumb:


Cheers - it was done in a ten hour day



drive 'n' shine said:


> Nice turnaround J, got a soft spot for these, get to indulge most days as my neighbour restores these and XKs
> 
> Cheers for the Recommendation the other day as well


no worries Bry



UBRWGN said:


> Here is a compliment for you mate, when my 4 year old daughter saw your finished pics she said; "That is so beautiful my eyes broke!"


very nice compliment indeed:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Simply Gorgeous!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

epic finish mate


----------



## davidghoni (Jun 9, 2011)

stunning


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Simply Gorgeous!!!


Cheers Rob, hope your keeping well



-Mat- said:


> epic finish mate


Thanks Mat:thumb:



davidghoni said:


> stunning


Thank you David:thumb:


----------



## El_Cid (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome !!!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

simply awesome !!!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Jeeeeesss :argie::argie::argie:


Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Stunning car and a superb detail.....though I do struggle to understand the non original ITG filter!


----------



## jackcws (May 3, 2011)

Looks like an Eagle GB job with tyres like that! Absolutely fantastic! Just wish I could pursuade my dad to get his '63 MK2 detailed properly! (We live 5 minutes from Swissvax HQ :wall


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Im in love :argie: lol

Stunning.....


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful car beautiful work, congratulations


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

I think this has to be the best detail I have seen so far, the finish is flawless, absolutely exceptional!!!


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

:argie:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

wolderful car, and amazing work. congratulations


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Simply stunning... dont fancy cleaning those wheels mind... :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

El_Cid said:


> Awesome !!!





athol said:


> simply awesome !!!





Jochen said:


> Jeeeeesss :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> Very nice work :thumb:





andyb said:


> Stunning car and a superb detail.....though I do struggle to understand the non original ITG filter!





PaulN said:


> Im in love :argie: lol
> 
> Stunning.....





Railsbrough said:


> Beautiful car beautiful work, congratulations





rich1880 said:


> I think this has to be the best detail I have seen so far, the finish is flawless, absolutely exceptional!!!





slobodank said:


> :argie:





Pedro.Malheiro said:


> wolderful car, and amazing work. congratulations





n_d_fox said:


> Simply stunning... dont fancy cleaning those wheels mind... :thumb:


Cheers guys:thumb:



jackcws said:


> Looks like an Eagle GB job with tyres like that! Absolutely fantastic! Just wish I could pursuade my dad to get his '63 MK2 detailed properly! (We live 5 minutes from Swissvax HQ :wall


No its not a Eagle GB job, restored by EtypeUK


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

... Wow ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

If I ever make it to the gates of heaven I want this car waiting to drive me in!!
People wonder why some detailing is so expensive
THIS is why!!
Well done mate you a true artist
Ming the Overwhelmed

PS The E type is my all time favourite car!!


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

That is absolutely Gorgeous, one of the best cars out there today i reckon.. I much prefer the series 1 shape, i didnt like what they did to the s2 by taking the headlight covers off etc.


----------



## jackcws (May 3, 2011)

Gleamingkleen said:


> No its not a Eagle GB job, restored by EtypeUK


Ha, they're slightly more sympathetic and their labour is lower  Still a beautiful restoration, the paint is incredible!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

DETAIL said:


> :thumb:





Ming said:


> If I ever make it to the gates of heaven I want this car waiting to drive me in!!
> People wonder why some detailing is so expensive
> THIS is why!!
> Well done mate you a true artist
> ...





Leopold said:


> That is absolutely Gorgeous, one of the best cars out there today i reckon.. I much prefer the series 1 shape, i didnt like what they did to the s2 by taking the headlight covers off etc.





jackcws said:


> Ha, they're slightly more sympathetic and their labour is lower  Still a beautiful restoration, the paint is incredible!


cheers guys:thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

what a stunner


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Mega! I love seeing the older stuff getting modern professional treatment. Beautiful car and a rear retro engine detail to boot. Nice one.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Incredible!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Mega! I love seeing the older stuff getting modern professional treatment. Beautiful car and a rear retro engine detail to boot. Nice one.


I enjoy working on older cars more than modern cars, they have sooo much more character to them:thumb:


----------



## pacmeoff (Jul 1, 2008)

Beautiful car just love it


----------

